# Introducing Koch Chemie to Detailed Clean



## DetailedClean

*Introducing Koch Chemie*

We are pleased to announce we are now stocking Koch Chemie which is a market leading German brand supplying chemicals, consumables and ancillaries to the automotive and industrial markets.

Koch-Chemie is the preferred supplier to some of the world's most prestigious automotive marques including Audi, BMW, Jaguar, McLaren, Mercedes-Benz and Porsche.



Detailed Clean for all your car care products needs


----------

